# Sitop Power 10 im Leerlauf - was passiert?



## diabolo150973 (6 Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier ein Siemens Netzteil mit 24VDC / 10A rumliegen. Jetzt wurde mir erzählt, dass die Dinger sehr heiß werden können, wenn sie sich im Leerlauf befinden. Im Inneren ist wohl ein Widerstand, der die Leerlaufspannung begrenzt, da sie sonst um einiges ansteigen würde. Ich habe so ein Teil noch nie aufgemacht (und habe es auch nicht vor). 
Ist da was dran? Ich habe hier zu Hause im Moment nicht die Zeit und Möglichkeit das mal zu testen. Aber wenn es so sein sollte, wird es von Euch bestimmt schon mal jemand erlebt haben...

Also ist das hier mal wieder ein Appell an Eure Erfahrungen... 


Gruß,

dia


----------



## knabi (9 Dezember 2008)

Die SITOPs sind grundsätzlich Schaltnetzteile, Probleme mit zu heißen Netzteilen wegen Leerlaufs dürfte es damit nicht geben (habe ich auch noch nie erlebt...)


Gruß

Holger


----------



## mariob (26 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
der von Dir genannte Widerstand ist in Schaltnetzteilen sehr häufig anzutreffen. Er stellt für die Regelschaltung des Netzteiles eine Grundlast dar. Damit kann diese auch bei Ausgangslast = 0 sauber arbeiten. Mit anderen Worten ist dieser immer in der Schaltung und verheizt Energie, gleich ob mit oder ohne Last. Sehr häufig sind die Dinger in nicht so teuer gebauten Netzteilen zu klein bemessen (von der Leistung) und dann noch zu allem Übel neben Flüssigkeitskondensatoren eingebaut. Sollte aber beim Sitop nicht so sein.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## diabolo150973 (26 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe es jetzt einfach mal ausprobiert: Stecker rangebastelt und ab in die Steckdose... 24 Stunden im Leerlauf am Netz gelassen... nix passiert.
Man konnte grade so eben spüren, wie es nicht mal "lauwarm" wurde.

Es war nur eben so, dass unser Programmierer mir erzählt hat, dass bei einer unserer neuen Anlagen das Netzteil so heiß wurde, dass man es nicht mehr anfassen konnte. Daraufhin hat er bei Siemens angerufen und sie haben gesagt: Das ist normal (wegen diesem Widerstand). Jetzt steckt da ein NT von Phoenix drin und das wird nicht warm. Alles sehr seltsam... Egal! Ich bin beruhigt und das ist auch gut so!!!

Bis dann,

dia


----------

